# Hans Zimmer in Vienna...



## Kevinside (May 29, 2022)

HZ in Vienna...

If not posted before...
Here the full concert...

Very nice... The vienna radio symphonie orchester did a very good job....


----------



## Dietz (May 30, 2022)

Like I already wrote some time ago in a similar thread: Thanks for linking to my mix!


----------



## Quantum Leap (May 30, 2022)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## José Herring (May 30, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Like I already wrote some time ago in a similar thread: Thanks for linking to my mix!


That brass sound is incredible.


----------



## Pier (May 30, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Like I already wrote some time ago in a similar thread: Thanks for linking to my mix!


Was Zebra being triggered from the marimba midi controller?


----------



## Dietz (May 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> Was Zebra being triggered from the marimba midi controller?


That sounds plausible, yes - but honestly: That was almost four years ago, and I can't really remember such details anymore.


----------



## Dietz (May 31, 2022)

@Quantum Leap, @José Herring - Thanks! All due credit to HZ aka @Rctec , the brass players and the great arrangements.


----------

